# working space



## Selectric (Aug 18, 2009)

That way you can sit on the pipe to change the fuses.:thumbup:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Or stand on them to service the Fire Alarm panel :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow... Im speechless.


----------



## User14727 (Sep 2, 2010)

The door can swing 90 and you can stand _within_ 3' of it. what else do you want?


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

Who's first the pipes or the panels, "DANGER" :no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

How about that plumbing inspector


----------

